# Disneyland Area --  7 nights starting April 2, 3, 4 or 5.



## soter777 (Mar 3, 2015)

Prefer a 2 bedroom, but can consider a 1 bedroom.  

Please send me a PM.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2015)

Anaheim or Orlando?


----------



## soter777 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Southern Cal!*

Grew up there and ALWAYS thought it was the only one!!  :rofl:


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 3, 2015)

soter777 said:


> Grew up there and ALWAYS thought it was the only one!!  :rofl:




It is. Disneyland in Anaheim, Disneyworld in Orlando...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, but this is a common point of confusion, so it's helpful to clarify.


----------



## soter777 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, Anaheim or the surrounding area.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## LMD (Mar 5, 2015)

*SVC @ Peacock suites*

SVC @ Peacock Suites available right now on II

Apr 05 2015 - Apr 12 2015
1 2 4


----------

